
Erlang Web: open source framework for applications  - prakash
http://www.erlang-web.org/about.html
======
henning
It's a bit unfortunate that there's already an Erlang framework called
"ErlyWeb".

~~~
speek
Didn't people stop developing that?

~~~
a-priori
People? It's exclusively Yariv as far as I know.

Last I heard he's gotten hooked on Numenta's approach to AI, so I guess you
could say he's on a hiatus. The source is available though -- I maintain a
mirror of his repository on GitHub.

------
mindaugas
What about erlang web frameworks on top of Mochiweb ? Is there any?

~~~
fcesarini
We plan on integrating mochi web to the erlang-web. So far, it handles inets
and yaws. Adding mochi web is not that hard, and help is always welcome :-)

------
speek
Yes!

More Erlang Frameworks!

